
UK coronavirus Test and Trace programme 'flouts GDPR' - samizdis
https://www.theregister.com/2020/06/04/test_and_trace_ico_gdpr_complaint/
======
mytailorisrich
To me this (and the other issues surrounding these apps) shows 2 things:

1\. This sort of tracing app takes time and effort to develop and thus
development cannot be left to the last minute when it is effectively too late.
Governments' plans for epidemics should include having such app and all the
necessary infrastructure ready and on standby at all times.

2\. GDPR is not suited for emergency situations, but maybe there are legal
ways around that, i.e. by passing legislation to remove GDPR's constraints as
needed.

